# Cannot get vsftpd to work



## srzxj2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to get vsftpd to work on a fresh install of freebsd FreeBSD 8.2. I'm following the instructions I found: http://unix-heaven.org/node/25 I get to the section "Starting vsftpd" but I get "Command not found". If I switch over to the directory /usr/local/etc/rc.d and do an *ls* command, vsftpd does not appear.

I've tried removing the port, reinstalling and still get the same result. There does not appear to be any errors during the installation.

Thanks,

J


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2011)

srzxj2 said:
			
		

> I get to the section "Starting vsftpd" but I get "Command not found". If I switch over to the directory /usr/local/etc/rc.d and do an *ls* command, vsftpd does not appear.


No, but /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vsftpd.sh does.


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 21, 2011)

There are only 3 files that are listed in the directory /usr/local/etc/rc.d/, apache22, htcacheclean and mysql-server. When I run */usr/local/etc/rc.d/vsftpd.sh* I receive the same error.

I've followed another set of instructions altogether and get the same result.  Is there anything else I could look for?

In the meantime, I've moved on to ssh and have been able to transfer some files until I can figure out whats going on with vsftpd

Thanks for your help and hopefully future insight


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2011)

The script is installed when you install the port. So there's probably something going wrong.

Are there any error messages when you install vsftpd?


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not that I can see, but to be honest a lot of the installation information just zips by. Is there a command switch I can use to create a log file for the installation (or any installation for my future use?).

I looked in /var/log/ and didn't see any vsftpd file.

Thanks 

J


----------



## serverhamster (Dec 22, 2011)

Try [CMD=">"]pkg_info -xD vsftpd[/CMD] to see post-install messages.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 23, 2011)

srzxj2 said:
			
		

> I've tried removing the port, reinstalling and still get the same result. There does not appear to be any errors during the installation.



By default the ftp/vsftpd does not enable the /usr/local/etc/rc.d script:


```
# [color="RoyalBlue"]cd /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd[/color]
# [color="royalblue"]make config[/color]

â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
â”‚ Options for vsftpd 2.3.4                           â”‚
â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚
â”‚ â”‚ [ ] RC_NG       install RC_NG script           â”‚ â”‚
â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VSFTPD_SSL  Include support for SSL        â”‚ â”‚
â”‚ â”‚ [ ] PIDFILE     unofficial support for pidfile â”‚ â”‚
â”‚ â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜ â”‚
â”œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”¤
â”‚             <  OK  >          <Cancel>             â”‚
â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```

To enable it, select that option like below:


```
# [color="royalblue"]cd /usr/ports/ftp/vsftpd[/color]
# [color="royalblue"]make config[/color]

â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”
â”‚ Options for vsftpd 2.3.4                           â”‚
â”‚ â”Œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â” â”‚
â”‚ â”‚ [[color="royalblue"]x[/color]] RC_NG       install RC_NG script           â”‚ â”‚
â”‚ â”‚ [ ] VSFTPD_SSL  Include support for SSL        â”‚ â”‚
â”‚ â”‚ [ ] PIDFILE     unofficial support for pidfile â”‚ â”‚
â”‚ â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜ â”‚
â”œâ”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”¤
â”‚             <  OK  >          <Cancel>             â”‚
â””â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”€â”˜
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> By default the ftp/vsftpd does not enable the /usr/local/etc/rc.d script:


That's weird. That's the first and only port I know that does this. Do you know the rational behind this?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 23, 2011)

@SirDice

Nope, it should be changed to provide the script by default IMHO.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @SirDice
> 
> Nope, it should be changed to provide the script by default IMHO.



I agree. I don't mind the choice but the default should be on. You need to enable it in /etc/rc.conf anyway.

It's been there a while though. Looking at CVS I see that option was added somewhere in 2005 and has been off by default ever since.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 23, 2011)

I just wrote a mail to net/vsftpd maintainer to enable it by default.


----------



## srzxj2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Gentleman!

I really appreciate the detailed answers and explanations!!

J


----------

